# New to Saanens' here... opinions??



## pridegoethb4thefall (May 12, 2010)

Hi,
I've had goats before, but I'm new to Saanens and to the whole milking business. We just got a momma with her 3 week old kid at her side this afternoon!

We arent planning to milk her for our own use until he is 6 weeks old so we know he's getting a really good start.

I would love to know what other people think about the breed as far as tempermant, and especially how the raw milk tastes. And if there is anything we should watch out for, or anything special we should give her while she's in milk.

Just out of pure curiousity, (and since I really have no clue as to what the average price is) what is the average price for a Saanen goat, about 1 year old, in milk, with her kid at her side?
 I am very happy with what I paid, but I'm just curious what the going rate is in case we decide to sell her kid. 
She's not registered, but is pure, as is her kid.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 13, 2010)

I don't have Sanaans personally so can't answer that question but goat milk in general should just taste like milk. How you clean your equipment and handle the milk makes all the difference in the world.

Whether she is in milk or not, she should get a good quality feed, quality hay and a quality goat loose mineral.


----------



## glenolam (May 13, 2010)

Her price really depends on your location.  Obviously, papers mean more cash, but I know people around here who sell reg Saanans for $100 as wethers and up to $300 for does, possibly higher for does in milk.

I've also seen other breeds sell as a package - my friend who lives in the next state bought a doe in milk w/her wether kid for $200; not Saanan or registered, but good quality still.

I don't have Saanans, so I can't help you out on their tempermant...

Welcome!


----------



## cmjust0 (May 13, 2010)

I want Saanens bad.  If I could magically change our entire herd of Nubis, Boers, and BoerxNubis to another breed of goat...it would be Saanen.

That's all based on speculative research into parasite resistance, mineral uptake, and some other characteristics...plus what I've seen out of some SaanenX 'recip' does at some of the bigger Boer farms around here..

Saanens just seem like one hell of a goat to me, but....


----------



## chandasue (May 13, 2010)

I knew a lady with one that was very sweet, quiet and mellow and she said it was typical of the breed and referred to them as "big white marshmallows in the field". She was a huge milker-2 gallons per day and probably could have milked through as she was difficult to dry off for kidding! The milk doesn't have as high of butterfat and isn't quite as tasty as Nubian or Nigerian milk but still perfectly acceptable.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (May 13, 2010)

I Love the Saanen breed!  My Big doe is a Great milker & is the BOSS of the does around here.  Everyone else is second in her book, lol. She was our 1st doe so she's always been milked first since she was used to being milked alone when it was just her. Somehow she 'adopted' our white LaMancha yearling doe & they seem to always hang out together. I think since they're white they think they're related, lol.  They don't seem to notice the ear difference, lol.  ...even tho it's Very apparent to anyone else, lol.


----------



## cmjust0 (May 13, 2010)

MrsCountryChick said:
			
		

> They don't seem to notice the ear difference, lol.  ...even tho it's Very apparent to anyone else, lol.


No mirrors...nothing to compare to.  Goats have no clue what they look like, nor do I suspect they care.

There's a lesson to be learned in there somewhere.


----------



## GeeseRCool (Jun 15, 2010)

MrsCountryChick said:
			
		

> I Love the Saanen breed!  My Big doe is a Great milker & is the BOSS of the does around here.  Everyone else is second in her book, lol. She was our 1st doe so she's always been milked first since she was used to being milked alone when it was just her. Somehow she 'adopted' our white LaMancha yearling doe & they seem to always hang out together. I think since they're white they think they're related, lol.  They don't seem to notice the ear difference, lol.  ...even tho it's Very apparent to anyone else, lol.


I just wanted to know,   are they friendly?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 15, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I want Saanens bad.  If I could magically change our entire herd of Nubis, Boers, and BoerxNubis to another breed of goat...it would be Saanen.
> 
> That's all based on speculative research into parasite resistance, mineral uptake, and some other characteristics...plus what I've seen out of some SaanenX 'recip' does at some of the bigger Boer farms around here..
> 
> Saanens just seem like one hell of a goat to me, but....


So, I have a silly question.  Are your goats pets?  Or are you raising them for meat or dairy?  I had been thinking you were raising goats for meat, but then I couldnt' decide if you also milked or not.    I'm just curious, because I've seen you mention breeding Nubians to Boers (for fast-growing framey kids)(right?) and then talking about getting Saanens is quite a switch.    I'm just curious.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 15, 2010)

We started with a couple of Nubians and an 81% Boer doe..  They were all disbudded and basically raised as a little herd of pet/show goats by some of my wife's family.  They needed rid of the goats; my wife wanted goats; I wanted cattle; naturally, we got the goats.

The herd has now expanded to a couple dozen...Nubians, Boers, and Boer/Nubi crosses.

The Nubians are her doing...the crosses are mine.  Every Nubian born here, I eyeball for crossing back to something else.  

Consequently, that's what I'd eyeball the Saanens for, too...crossing.  I've got designs on someday developing a line of something akin to a 'home-grown Kiko'...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 15, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> We started with a couple of Nubians and an 81% Boer doe..  They were all disbudded and basically raised as a little herd of pet/show goats by some of my wife's family.  They needed rid of the goats; my wife wanted goats; I wanted cattle; naturally, we got the goats.
> 
> The herd has now expanded to a couple dozen...Nubians, Boers, and Boer/Nubi crosses.
> 
> ...


Gotcha!


----------



## MidnightChickenLover (Jan 24, 2011)

I have Saanens, and I love them. No one says they have much personality, but I believe mine do. They will talk to me and are my big babies. My one loves to be shown, my other loves to be scratched, my other one just loves attention... They are good milkers, and are very hardy animals if you get them from good stock. They are on the larger side and if not worked with a little can easily haul you around... Milk I find is still a little "goaty" but makes great dip 
Good lines can easily go around 400 for a doe...


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 24, 2011)

i have two saanens right now. i think they are kind of sassy. not mean just sassy, they will tell you exactly what they want when they want it. i won't be milking until spring and none of the milkers we had before were saanen... so i can't help you there... sorry.

when i bought mine one was a year old and one was just weaned. i paid $75 and $55. for a milker and young kid (in my area) i think $150 would be sellable for no papers.

hope i helped...


----------



## Lady Jane (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a couple Saanens when I was a kid. They were both great. Very sweet temperaments and loving personalities. Especially our herd queen.  I would walk out to the field and they would follow me when I called them. It was a favorite past time of mine to walk with them and give them all the leaves from the trees that they were not able to reach. Oh, and they also give a great amount of milk.


----------

